# Revlon Colorstay (Toast) need Setting Powder HELP!



## nisaclassic (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi! I need help! Currently Revlon Colorstay (Combo/Oily)in *370 Toast*  It matches pretty well. But I need a setting powder.   I would like to get a *L'oreal True Match powder *since its the only one I am sure to get without hunting it down which is the case with other brands (live in Jamaica).  BUT I dont know which shade to get. I used to be N7 Classic Tan in the true match foundation but Im too light for that now. I had the N7 powder but that didnt even match with the N7 foundation.  Can anybody help? Anyone who uses Colorstay in Toast who also uses the true match powder or any other setting powder!   Based on some searching and it seems true match _W6 or W7._Ooo and it has to have *yellow undertones.*  Pleaseee help! THANK YOU!:grouphug:


----------



## sagehen (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't use True MAtch but can you use the translucent shade in Revlon's Colorstay powder?


----------



## samooo (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with sagehen. Go for a translucent/transparent coloured powder. Personally I would go for translucent as it gives a bit of a glow.

  If the colour of your foundation is a nice match, don't ruin it by trying to put a coloured powder over the top....unless the coverage of the foundation is not enough.


----------



## fabearce04 (Dec 19, 2013)

the loreal true match powder in w6 or w7 I used whit that foundation


----------

